# 16gb has 32gb?



## SugarAddict (Sep 3, 2011)

So I bought a 16gb for $99 and the model # (FB454UT#ABA) match and everything for a 16gb. The Device Info is showing 32GB (28.3 available after some installs) and I get ~29gb on the computer for USB attach.

Normal?


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

No of course not. Looks like you got another of their "whoopsies"
Some get Android, you got double the storage space...


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha I wouldn't be complaining


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Everybody makes mistakes, especially HP. Sounds like you lucked out with this one though!


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

all there is to say is:
JACKPOT!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Good for you haha.


----------



## SugarAddict (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice. I wasn't complaining, was just curious if others were getting the same.


----------

